
Ten Lessons I Learned While Teaching Myself to Code - gmishuris
https://tim.blog/2019/03/21/learn-to-code/
======
danso
Very interesting and impressive post: Clive Thompson describes what it's like
to learn to code even after having a successful career for 2 decades in
something else (journalism) -- and how coding helped him in his ongoing
career.

Also liked the link he provided as an example: "Don't Learn to Code -- Learn
to Automate" by Erik Dietrich, [https://daedtech.com/dont-learn-to-code-learn-
to-automate/](https://daedtech.com/dont-learn-to-code-learn-to-automate/)

------
ChrisRR
Normally I don't like these kind of posts as they're often full of the usual
"learn javascript! Build the next facebook! Become a millionaire!"

This post does seem to be from someone who genuinely understands that unless
you learn to program in a way you enjoy, and you stick at it through the rough
and smooth, you're very likely to give up.

